# Michael Jackson........



## bev (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson has died. Apparently he tripped over a pushchair in the hall. Police said they dont blame it on the buggy.



Sorry (i was a fan honest) - guess where the joke came from - a scouser!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 26, 2009)

bev said:


> Michael Jackson has died. Apparently he tripped over a pushchair in the hall. Police said they dont blame it on the buggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry (i was a fan honest) - guess where the joke came from - a scouser!


 
Bev,

I never particularly liked him, I know why his album was called Bad - he couldn't spell pathetic.

But, I was trying to be respectful of the mans passing away... there may be more when I get back from Sainsburys


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 26, 2009)

I have it on good authority, that they had planned to cremate him, and use the recyclable bits to make carrier bags.........but the authorities claim that would be a danger to kids!!


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

Some statuses copied and pasted straight from people I have on Facebook...

x-rated ones:

Michael Jackson has died aged 50....In the spirit of recycling he will be melted down and turned into plastic party cups so kids can still get their lips around his rim.

has anyone heard yet? Michael Jackson has asked for his ashes to be scattered in a sand pit so children can play with him forever... I'm bad!

A very random response by my brother:

Glenda Jackson... double academy award winner and Labour MP is dead!??!? I will always remember your anti-Blairite stance and comic role in 'A Touch Of Class'

Mine:

lol @ all the people who bragged about getting MJ tickets!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

i had by 6am this morning 14 different michael jackson jokes hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah i had 22 tis gettin on my nerves i switched my mobi off at work did'nt stop bleeping


----------



## Einstein (Jun 26, 2009)

His last request was to be on the childrens ward...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

according to his will he wants to be melted down and made into a playstation pad so the kids can fiddle with him


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

i heard CPR was not as easy as ABC


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.deadmichaeljacksonjokes.com/


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 27, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i heard CPR was not as easy as ABC



Well you say that but I heard the coroner is unsure what to put as the cause of Michael Jackson's death. He doesn't know whether to blame it on the sunshine, the moonlight, the good times, or the boogie......


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Well you say that but I heard the coroner is unsure what to put as the cause of Michael Jackson's death. He doesn't know whether to blame it on the sunshine, the moonlight, the good times, or the boogie......



pmsl


----------

